# cheap last minute holiday



## mickman (21 Apr 2008)

hi
i would like to know if anyone here has any luck or a good experience getting a very cheap last minute deal on a summer holiday to somewhere in the sun. does anyone have any advice on this matter and the best way to go about it??


----------



## dubliner56 (21 Apr 2008)

I just booked a one week holiday to Tenerife going out in May or 690 Euro for two peolple including half board with Direct Holdiays..


----------



## Hurling Fan (22 Apr 2008)

Don't know how many of you are travelling and if its a package holiday you're after but I have just booked 10 nights in campsite in Italy (it looks fab) for 6 people for flights and accommodation for Euro970 leaving on 30 May.  Pretty pleased .....  You need to have lots of time to trawel the net.


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

where did you book that????


----------



## sam h (22 Apr 2008)

Mickman, when are you going & who's in your group?

I ask when 'cos you will have a good chance of getting last minute deal now & next month, but gets harder in June and almost impossible in July and August (last year was so bad people were finding it hard to get full priced packages to anywhere)

Who's in the group - much harder to be totally last minute with kids as you often need to make a spur of the moment decision to book & with kids you need to check out facilities, accomadation suitability etc.

Huring Fan - where and when are you going to Italy as that sounds like a great deal!


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

its only me and my girlfriend - want to go last week / second last week in august


----------



## sam h (22 Apr 2008)

If we get a summer like last year, you'll be lucky to get a rubbish package at top notch prices!!  But, then again you could get luck - the fact it is just the 2 of you and if you are open to going anywhere you may get a deal.  Have a back up plan, just in case!


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

yes , i know that already 
i was looking for some website suggestions


----------



## Hurling Fan (22 Apr 2008)

Sam H - the campsite site is Pra Delle Torri. Its an hour north of Venice. The accommodation providers are Elle Vacanze. And we're (2A and 4C) flying with Ryanair into Trevisto (Venice) from Shannon on 30 May and returning on 9 June. You have to be flexible. We depart at 6.30 a.m. and arrive back to Shannon on a Monday night at about 11.30 p.m. which some people wouldn't want to do but that's how you get the good deals and that time doesn't bother us at all. Haven't priced transfers yet but will either do taxi or public transport as in the past when we've hired a car we find its hardly used and plus the cost of car hire for a family of six in Italy is steep.


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

hurling fan - what site did you use??


----------



## lyonsie (22 Apr 2008)

Well, where do I start..... Last year went to teneriffe with ryanair for 9.99 per person each way for 2 weeks in april, booked apt seperately on net and decided I did so well, booked car also... total cost for 2 weeks teneriffe (475 euro).
First week June went to Cyprus (1 week) 199 euro p.p.  Sunway.
First 2 weeks August went to Zakynthos 299 euro p.p. and when arrived the accommodation was overbooked to they upgraded us and gave us back 75 euro each....
Hope this summer is as good, though can't complain, am just back from 1 week in Biarritz thanks to Ryanair, 0.01 cent each way p.p......
I am going to France for 1 month thanks to Tesco clubcard points on the ferry with the car and 2 teenagers plus partner.

Anyway, you need to spend a bit of time on the net.... The deals I got were on gohop and when I found something I thought was interesting I googled the accommodation to find out which tour operator was doing this and got on to their site to book, as gohop charge something like 25 euro per pers for the booking on top of the price.

The trip to cyprus was booked 5 days prior to going and the greek one was booked at 10am on the morning and we were flying out that evening.. thats last minute.....
Some people on the greek holiday got the same info on the teletext... I have never tried, but it is a great service if you don't have internet with you all day and have a tv.

Good hunting.


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

thanks for your advice. i will book the last two weeks off for august and just spend the previous 2 weeks on the web.


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

when u booked with ryanair to tenerife - did you get that last minute price on ryanairs site??


----------



## Hurling Fan (22 Apr 2008)

Can't remember where I started really.  Probably with chat rooms (askaboutmoney and boards.ie for example) by doing a search and see what has already been recommended before because even if I get a cheap holiday I want it to be of fairly decent quality.  We have four kids so campsites suit us at the moment so didn't look at other types of holiday this year for example so that narrowed down my search.  If you could narrow it down to where you want to go and start looking at flights there and then look at accommodation.  If I find anything interesting I have a look at  and see what other people have to say about it.  It will take a lot of time and if you can be flexible (say by travelling mid week) you will get better value.  Hope this help.


----------



## gebbel (22 Apr 2008)

mickman said:


> hurling fan - what site did you use??





Hurling Fan said:


> Can't remember where I started really



Can you remember who you booked the holiday with then?


----------



## lyonsie (22 Apr 2008)

They were flying into the north airport last year, but I think they have changed to south now.   Booked about 6 weeks before we left, as I had plenty of time to book the accommodation and arrange payment etc...
It is just a hobby of mine... the internet for holidays and going on them.   Was in India for 5 weeks Jan/Feb this year also.... no last minute flights there though.... Poor me....


----------



## mickman (22 Apr 2008)

u seem to have a great life ? are u a lotto winner


----------



## jhegarty (22 Apr 2008)

mickman said:


> when u booked with ryanair to tenerife - did you get that last minute price on ryanairs site??



Ryanair last minute is usually €199 + tax per person each way...


----------



## lyonsie (22 Apr 2008)

No. Just a very hopeful one.... If I won the lotto I would not be trawling the web for last minute deals, just go go go go.....


----------



## Hurling Fan (22 Apr 2008)

Gebbel - remember where I booked them alright - its in one of my posts.  Accommodation with Ellevacanze.com and flights with Ryanair.  Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Petal (22 Apr 2008)

My other half's parents are going on cheap package holidays about 3 times a year. They scan teletext every night and in all the years I've known them they've never paid more than 250 Euros per person. But they do book ahead a good bit. For ease of navigation check it on the web [broken link removed]
I'm a fan of  - great to compare prices. Also check out www.budgettravel.com www.holidaysonline.ie, www.clubtravel.ie, [broken link removed] If you're looking for flights only - www.skyscanner.net  lists all the budget airlines, which is great.
Good luck!


----------



## Maggie B (22 Apr 2008)

I hardly ever find late deals with Ryan Air so book well in advance.
I got a flight to Murcia from Luton with them for 1c + tax(used trip over to visit family) then missed flight and it cost me £185 to go next day
I find good last minute deals on www.thomson.co.uk


----------



## mell61 (23 Apr 2008)

www.mytravel.com
is worth checking out, for departures from Belfast, especially with the sterling exchange rate...   Watch out for options being pre-booked for you, like inflight meals, extra luggage allowance...
At the moment I think the Florida holidays for May are very good value, especially with the dollar getting to the 1.60 range!
I've flown charter from Belfast-Florida a few times, and found them pretty good as an airport, parking doesn't match my mortgage payment after 2 weeks away , the security is one of the best I've seen - but they do it nicely and you dont feel like a terrorist (3 separate searches before boarding the plane) other airports could learn a lesson from them!


----------



## Luckycharm (23 Apr 2008)

Agree with others on Aertel - they are very good for finding last minute deals on Sun holdidays.


----------



## jubi (24 Apr 2008)

I have just booked 1 week majorca next week. Flights Shannon to Palma and half board in hotel only 10 kms from airport. Paid 590 euro for three of us. Hotel found on Alpharooms. Read reviews of hotels on trip advisor, Our hotel 4 star with indoor pool, If you spend about 2 hours you can find good deals


Good luck


----------

